# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà 4 ngày 3 đêm giá hấp dẫn

## apollotravel

* HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN – BÀ NÀ
*
*(4 ngày 3 đêm – MB)*


*Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ NẴNG.    (Ăn trưa, tối)* 
*06h10:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên* Apollo Travel* đón khách tại điểm  hẹn đưa đi *sân bay Nội Bài* đáp chuyến đi* Đà Nẵng lúc 08h10.*


*09h10:* Tới* Đà Nẵng*, xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách thăm khu *Ngũ Hành Sơn, chùa Non Nước*,
nằm trong hang động trên núi với nhiều nhú đá tự nhiên trên núi *Ngũ Hành Sơn*. Từ đây ta thả tầm mắt ngắm toàn cảnh *biển China Beach và thành phố bên sông Hàn*.
 

*12h00:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn.
*Buổi chiều:* Thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp biển *Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng*, quý khách có dịp được dạo chơi trên bãi cát trắng mịn và thoả thích với làn nước trong xanh mà *Mỹ Khê* đã dược *tạp chí Forbes* bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất *Hành Tinh*. Ăn tối tại khách sạn.

*Buổi tối:* Quý khách tự do tham quan, khám phá *Thành phố Đà Nẵng* về đêm.



*Ngày 02: ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN.     (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*08h00:* Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Quý khách lên xe đi thăm quan phố cổ *Hội An* – Di sản văn hóa thế giới: *Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, đền Hội quán Quảng Đông, Hội quán Phúc Kiến*… 


*12h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương

*13h30:* Quý khách thăm làng gỗ nổi tiếng *Kim Bồng* nơi nghệ nhân trạm khảm, đóng nhiều sản phẩm nổi tiếng cung cấp cho *Hội An* và vùng miền khác.


Quý khách tự do mua sắm và khám phá nét sinh hoạt truyền thống, đời thường của người dân *xứ Quảng*, thưởng thức quà ẩm thực như *mì Quảng, hủ tiếu*…
*16h00:* Quý khách lên xe về *Đà Nẵng*.



*Ngày 03: ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ – BÀ NÀ.    (Ăn 3 bữa)* 
*Buổi sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng khách sạn sau đó lên xe tham đi tham quan một vòng qua bán đảo* Sơn Trà, suối Đá, bãi Bụt* ngắm cảnh biển *Mỹ Khê và cảng Tiên Sa.* Du khách qua cầu *Thuận Phước* – Cây cầu treo dây võng *dài nhất Việt Nam* đến khu du lịch *Bà Nà – Núi Chúa*, với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như *mùa Xuân của nước Pháp*. Du khách lên *đỉnh Bà Nà* bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài và có độ chênh *cao nhất Việt Nam*. Buổi chiều tham quan *Suối Nai*, *thác Cầu Vồng, Đỉnh Nghinh Phong, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, cầu treo Bà Nà, chinh phục Núi Chúa* với độ cao *1.487 m* so với mực nước biển, ngắm tòan cảnh núi rừng *Bà Nà, khu vực Quảng Nam – Đà Nẵng* từ trên cao.
 

*13h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng khu* Du lịch Bà Nà*, thưởng thức ẩm thực *miền trung* do các đầu bếp giàu kinh nghiệm thể hiện tinh xảo và ngon miệng.


*15h00:* Tham quan khu *Du lịch Bà Nà Bynight* với khu *chuồng ngựa, hầm rượu cũ của Pháp*,* đỉnh nhà Rông, vườn Tịnh Tâm, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật và Đồi Vọng Nguyệt.* Sau đó, xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi thư giãn theo cách riêng của mình và tự do tắm biển.

*18h00*: Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
 


*Ngày 04: ĐÀ NẴNG – HÀ NỘI.     ( Ăn sáng)*
*06h00:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó, Quý khách tự do tắm biển hoặc mua sắm.  
 

*09h15:* Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng và chia tay với *Đà Nẵng* đáp chuyến bay về *Hà Nội* chuyến *11h25*, xe và hướng dẫn đưa Quý khách về điểm tập kết ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI ……..
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách)


*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
-    Xe ôtô đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến. 
-    Khách sạn: 2người/phòng, lẻ người thứ 3 trả phụ phí phòng đơn hoặc ghép 3người/phòng.
-    Ăn: 6 bữa chính và 3 bữa điểm tâm.
-    Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh tiếng Việt nhiệt tình phục vụ suốt tuyến.
-    Vé vào cửa (1 lần) tại các điểm tham quan.
-    Nước uống phục vụ 0,5lít/ngày.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến.
-    Quà lưu niệm của công ty.

*Dịch vụ không bao gồm:*
-    Ăn uống  ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi và các chi phí cá nhân…

*Khuyến mại:*
-    Giảm 10% dịch vụ tour cho mỗi khách hàng mua tour lần thứ hai.
-    Giảm 10 % dịch vụ tour  cho nhóm 6 khách đăng ký cùng một tour.
*
Lưu ý:*
-    Trẻ em từ 0 – 4 tuổi miễn phí tour (ăn, ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ).
-    Trẻ em từ 5 – 11 tuổi tính 50% giá tour (ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

Chương trình du lịch có thể thay đổi tuỳ thuộc vào điều kiện tình hình thời tiết, sức khoẻ, giao thông…nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan.

*Một số chương trình hấp dẫn khác:* HN – Nha Trang 4 ngày; Nha Trang – Mũi Né 5 ngày, Nha Trang – Đà Lạt 5 ngày; Đà Lạt – Mũi Né – Nha Trang 6 ngày; Hà Nội – Đà Lạt 4 ngày; Đà Lạt – Nha Trang – Phan Thiết 6 ngày….

*Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm các tour và dịch vụ du lịch khác trên hệ thống Apollo Travel
**
Quý khách có nhu cầu, vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Công ty Cổ phần xúc tiến thương mại và du lịch Apollo.*
Địa chỉ: Phòng 502 - Tầng 5 - 82 Bạch Mai – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04. 62911726 / 62785962
Yahoo: apollo_travel_company
Hotline: 0948 726 989 (Mr. Cường)
Email: booking@apollotravel.vn
Website: www.apollotravel.vn


   CÙNG NHAU KHÁM PHÁ VÀ TẬN HƯỞNG

----------


## apollotravel

HN – Nha Trang 4 ngày; Nha Trang – Mũi Né 5 ngày, Nha Trang – Đà Lạt 5 ngày; Đà Lạt – Mũi Né – Nha Trang 6 ngày; Hà Nội – Đà Lạt 4 ngày; Đà Lạt – Nha Trang – Phan Thiết 6 ngày….

----------

